# Makita 2030 Planer?



## Sprung (Jun 24, 2014)

I like to check out the nearby Craigslists on occasion - and I know that's not a foreign thing to y'all.

Tonight I noticed this listing: Makita 2030 Planer for $500. It's a 4 day old listing and I haven't contacted yet to check if it's still available.

I am in the market to buy a planer this summer - was looking to buy in August. I have a budget of around $500 to purchase a planer. My wife agreed with me that it's best to buy the planer I want instead of buying a super cheap one and wishing I had gone with something better - and be immediately thinking about a future upgrade. There are a couple planers in the $500 range, give or take, that I have been considering and researching.

Anyways, I have never heard of this planer and haven't been able to find much information on it. I also happen to know pretty much nothing about planers and have never had the chance to use one yet. Was wondering if anyone here knows anything about it? What would be a good/fair price on it? Even if it doesn't have the jointer with it, is it worth $500? Is it a planer worth considering? Is it worth the 2 hour drive each way to go and check it out and consider buying it? How easy or hard would it be to find blades or anything else I might eventually need?

And is it worth asking my wife for approval to buy a planer 6 weeks earlier than I had planned on doing - especially after just paying some large bills?

From what little I've found online, it looks like the unit would normally also have a jointer attachment that would go on the side. Since this unit is supposed to be new in box, I'm wondering if the jointer is there too or not? Something I'll have to ask the seller if it's worth making contact.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 25, 2014)

i know nothing about makita planers- but their tools are tough. We used-abused them in our business and they are well made tools. Look at the reviews and do your research. How old is it? "i'm broke and the wife will kill me, will ya take $350 if I drive that far" sounds like a start. How wide a stock will it take-15"?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 25, 2014)

12 1/4" stock width. What I've been reading has people speaking very favorably about the unit. The one negative I've seen is many mentions about how the feed rollers wear out and need to be sent out to be resurfaced. The cost on that can be up to $200, as noted by people who had their rollers resurfaced. Would obviously be something to check out on it, but since it's new, never used, the rollers are probably in good shape. If in bad shape, the price would have to come down considering the cost of having them resurfaced. Other than that, it looks like owners have been very pleased with it - performs well and has good blade life. Sounds like it's got some good cast iron construction.

I'm going to contact the seller. Will see if it's still available, if they could send some more pics - especially of any accessories (would like to know if it has the jointer with it), and if they'd go down in price. If it were to get that far, I just hope that I could somehow fit it in the back of the car, since my Escape is currently off the road until I can figure out what's wrong with it...


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 25, 2014)

I read the same about rollers-but they are machines that have been used for years. Appears to me to be a well made machine- heavy cast iron construction. Mass is good with a planer. good luck.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks, Mike. I just sent the seller an e-mail (only form of contact they provided), so we'll see how they respond. Would be awesome if it came with the jointer attachment too - a 6" jointer with a nearly 6' bed length would be very nice, especially for someone whose next purchase would likely be a jointer.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes it looks like a very nice combo machine- you may have difficulty getting in car!!! You might want to check on weight- This is not a lunchbox planer.


----------



## Sprung (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah, I found the manual online and it's a heavy unit, which is good. Whole thing, when complete, tips the scale at 330 pounds! Probably not something I can get into the back seat of a Pontiac G6, even in pieces. Probably going to have to either borrow a truck from someone or figure out what's wrong with the Escape and get it back on the road if things were to work out that I'd be heading over to check it out.


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 25, 2014)

Now if it was two hours form you in my direction I might have to consider snipeing it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 25, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> Now if it was two hours form you in my direction I might have to consider snipeing it



Two hours from me in your direction, I probably would've bribed you to check it out for me!

(Also, thanks for the heads up on the Burnsville Rockler location. Stopped in there and picked up some stuff, including a few good deals from the clearance section.)

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 25, 2014)

Well, I got a response from the seller. He does not have the jointer attachment that comes with it. Says it's never had a board run through it and that $425 is his bottom dollar. Also stated that the only things not pictured are "magnets for changing blades and plastic tool box with wrench."

Might $425 be a good or fair price for this machine just as a planer - without the jointer attachment? Or would I be better off sticking with the route I was headed toward - and buy a new Dewalt DW735 or Steel City 40300C?


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 25, 2014)

comparing the makita with the other two you listed I'd say the Makita still looks to be still a decent deal. The Steel City machine looks like it's the same machine as my Grizzly, just with a head with carbide cutters. One thing to look at is what is the cost to replace the cutters on that one and would the trade off between blades and that be worth it? I did some reading myself and I'm wondering where you came up with the 330 pound figure? Everything I see says the machine is about 75 pounds. Does it have some sort of super heavy base included with it?


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 25, 2014)

Also- The dewalt is a 3 knife machine so it would probably cut faster and smoother with less wear and tear. just have to decide how much you'll really be using it and if you'll get the extra 175-200 in spending back out of either machine.


----------



## Sprung (Jun 25, 2014)

Your question about the weight prompted me to search more and it looks like I had found the wrong manual. There's an older model of the 2030 with stand and jointer on it that the manual says weighs 330lbs. Found the manual for this model and, with jointer, it weight about 100, so I would say you're right that this one is more in the 75lb range.

Thanks for the good food for thought, Colin. Going to have to think about this for a little bit and then approach the wife. In August I'll have cash in hand to buy a planer. Right now I'd have to take the money out of savings and then pay it back into savings later, which is something I'd have to discuss with Katy. The other unknown is how much it's going to cost in parts to fix one of our vehicles. It's currently parked until I can figure out why it starts shaking at any speed over about 15 to 20mph. Could be any number of things at this point...


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 25, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Your question about the weight prompted me to search more and it looks like I had found the wrong manual. There's an older model of the 2030 with stand and jointer on it that the manual says weighs 330lbs. Found the manual for this model and, with jointer, it weight about 100, so I would say you're right that this one is more in the 75lb range.
> 
> Thanks for the good food for thought, Colin. Going to have to think about this for a little bit and then approach the wife. In August I'll have cash in hand to buy a planer. Right now I'd have to take the money out of savings and then pay it back into savings later, which is something I'd have to discuss with Katy. The other unknown is how much it's going to cost in parts to fix one of our vehicles. It's currently parked until I can figure out why it starts shaking at any speed over about 15 to 20mph. Could be any number of things at this point...




I hate to say it but I think it could be karma telling you to hold off.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 25, 2014)

Went back and read specs seller has listed. It says 75 lbs. whether he has used it or not 1. there is no warranty 2. it is used. 3. it is one speed the DW is 2 4. the 350 miles costs ?? plus you time plus wear and tear. 

Suggestions- wait 2-3 weeks and offer him $300 or wait and get reconditioned dewalt with warranty............ then you have 2 speeds and also the next time you buy any wood from a certain walnut1950 he would sell you a brand new set of knifes for half price and shipping would be free...........

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Jun 25, 2014)

Colin - I agree. The more I think about it, the more my gut is telling me to hold off. Maybe if he's still got it in a few weeks then offer him less, like Mike suggested.

Mike - I like the sound of your plan. If he still has it listed in a few weeks, I'll make him a lower offer and see what he says. If I end up with the DW735 (which is what I'm currently leaning toward), I'll have to hit you up for wood and knives at some point! (Well, I'll probably hit you up for some wood sometime down the road anyways!)

Thank you to both of you for your input!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 25, 2014)

Hold off, just get the dewalt, jmo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ButchC (Jun 25, 2014)

Love my DW735. Its a very good machine and you wont be disappointed if you wait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

